# torque converter



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

hi there. i'm new to this board and i have a question. does anyone know if the 240sx torque converter has a higher stall rate than the hardbody pickup? if i push the gas and brake to the floor, my motor barely turns 2000rpm,i want to know if the 240sx revs higher if you do that. BTW, i have the ka24 and 3speed automatic w/overdrive. thanx. check out my webpage for pics.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

well the 240sx comes witha 4 speed automatic. 

I cannot say I know if using a 240sx torque convertor will be of any benefit, but I guess you can try.


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

ok then, does a 4 speed auto fit a hardbody ? if so, then does anyone know what a used one costs ? i just want to get better acceleration because i enjoy drag racing and right now, it feels like i'm dragging an anchor for the first 60 feet or so until i get to about 3200rpm. maybe the four speed has a lower 1st gear than the 3spd o/d does. 
thanx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

torque converter should fit a HB...the same trannies were used on all the Rwd KA's. However....I have an auto S14, and It stalls at the same Rpm.... Sux...Maybe theres some company out there that makes a better TC for us. Me? I'm Switchin' to 5spd (If I can find an S14 driveshaft)

Good luck!!
Tod


----------

